# ok 1 more lame ques.



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

i got a 10" air stone sticks to the wall i coverd it with some rock so u dont see it. but my ques whats a good setting. can it be to high for africans? 10 gal tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is no such thing as OVERaerating a tank unless there are fish that need really calm water..africans are not one of them..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Africans dont belong in a 10g tank....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have my 4o gallon tank with those bubble sticks in it. I made the whole back wall bubbles. My african cichlids are very happy and energetic all the time. 

Blue, he mentioned in a different post that the 10 gallon was to be temporary, and that he is getting a much bigger tank very soon.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> Africans dont belong in a 10g tank....


yeh its temp setup. as i stated a few times in my other post. there very small atm.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

I would have made all your posts into one big organized one, kinda like what i do.....but oh well


----------

